# Soft egg



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Okay, so I just lifted my girl from under my patio table cos its pouring and she looked frightened - kinda stooped - and realised she was laying an egg!! It was a softie, she laid hard egg this morning with my other two, but then just a yolk fell out of her!! Bizarre! She seems fine, all is well and normal poo etc. she's eating, drinking,socialising. She's only been laying about three weeks, and shes a 20 week old production red. Did I just scare her?! xx


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

My hen did that for awhile. I think it's normal.


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

jennifer said:


> My hen did that for awhile. I think it's normal.


That's reassuring! Thanks for that!! Xx


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

She's young. Random "weird" eggs are normal until they get more mature. I wouldn't worry unless it happens frequently.


----------



## Pilgrim_Kev (Mar 28, 2013)

I have year old Light Sussex which was spooked by a fox that had 2 other of my flock, now she is laying soft eggs and that is olny when we find them in the coop, she eats and drinks ok(she's the greediest of them all) and all the others lay good eggs. Not sure whats wrong now or how to sort the problem or will it affect her health?


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I did some reading up on this, and apparently, when they get spooked it can affect egg production for a while afterwards. However, I think mine is because she's new to laying. I think it's only a problem if it carries on for more than a week or they become ill. X


----------



## Pilgrim_Kev (Mar 28, 2013)

She seems very healthy but this has gone on for over 3 months, as she seems OK we'll just enjoy her being a greedy chichen as she was one of our first inter net egg chickens.


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Aw, bless her! Hope she's okay - she certainly sounds like a strong ol' girl! xx


----------

